# Plastic storage tub TBH



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

I can see how this would work in Florida where the temps are not too low. Go to Walmart and by a hive for $6  Do you think the tub can withstand the weight of the honey without the sides collapsing? It may do fine, I just don't know.


----------



## AUXCOM (Sep 1, 2012)

I put 150 lbs on the boards and it held.

I'll make sure it has the vertical load spread out along the sides and keep the integrety of the box structure.


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

If you have already tested with 150 lbs the sides probably won't spread. If they did it sure would be a mess though. I'll look forward to seeing how this progresses. It's the first storage bin hive I've seen:thumbsup:


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

If it works it would be interesting


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

It's going to be a journey for sure. Just in case, I'd have a wooden box as a backup if anything should go astray.
Good luck.... keep us posted.


----------

